# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Çfarë mendoni: a ekziston jeta pas vdekjes?

## YaSmiN

Qendra më e rëndësishme për ndikimin fetar në të gjithë Azinë ka qenë India. 
India ka lindur besime të shumta si hinduizmin, budizmin, jainizmin, sikizmin, etj. dhe njëri prej tyre, budizmi, ka ndikuar pothuajse në gjithë Azinë Lindore. 
Nga kjo, shumë kultura aziatike e mbajnë ende Indinë si vendlindjen e tyre frymore.
Në të njëjtën kohë (Pitagora) në shekullin e gjashtë p.k..si dhe në Indi( rreth Indit dhe Gangit)shumë dijetarë hinduistë, po përpunonin teorinë e transmigrimit të shpirtrave. 
Shfaqja e njëkohshme e kësaj bindjeje në Greqi dhe në Indi, sipas shkencës, vjen nga lëvizjet e popujve indo-europianë, të cilët në shtegtimet e tyre nga një kontinent në tjetrin, bartnin me vete dhe idenë e transmigrimit.
Hinduizmi si fe në Indi zë fill po me shfaqjen e arianëve rreth vitit 1500 p.k. 
Bindja induiste që nga fillimet ishte se shpirti është i ndryshëm nga trupi dhe se shpirti i mbijeton vdekjes. Ata adhuronin të parët dhe u ofronin ushqime shpirtrave të të vdekur...

Shekuj më vonë, të diturit hinduistë që ndesheshin me problemet universale të së keqes dhe të vuajtjeve midis njerëzve, i kombinuan këto me ligjin e Karmës (ligj i shkak-pasojës, i përzierë me fatin) dhe zhvilluan teorinë e rimishërimit, nëpërmjet të të cilit meritat dhe fajet në një jetë shpërblehen a ndëshkohen në jetën tjetër.
Shpirti nga një trup i vdekur rimishërohej, lindte prapë në një trup njeriu tjetër, por mund të rimishërohej edhe te një kafshë, sipas meritës, sipas sjelljes shoqërore në jetën e mëparshme.
Më vonë, shkallë-shkallë, do të marrë formë dhe një koncept tjetër filozofik, koncepti Brahman-Atman.
Atmani, esenca e çdo gjëje mbi tokë, e çdo njeriu, pas sa e sa rimishërimesh, bashkohet me Brahmanin (realiteti më i lartë, më i përjetshëmi, më i fundit) dhe arrihet Nirvana: bekimi, shenjtërimi dhe njëkohësisht, lirimi nga cikli i transmigrimit. Ky është dhe synimi më i lartë, më përfundimtar i hinduizmit.
Ideja e metempsikozës, transmigrimi i shpirtrave në një jetesë të mëpasshme, përbën bazën e brahmanizmit, po dhe të budizmit.
Pavdekësia, duke kaluar provën e gjatë nëpër rimishërime e transmigrime, për hinduizmin është një e drejtë e lindur e të gjithëve, jo privilegj i një pakice të lumtur. Për fetë monoteiste një jetë e vetme përcakton fatin përfundimtar të shpirtit, parajsën a ferrin, për hinduizmin shpirti e arrin shënjtërimin pas shumë e shumë rilindjesh.

_Marre nga "FLOART"_

________

Vemendje!
Perpara se te hapet nje teme e re, hidhini nje sy temave ekzistente ne kete nenforum. Mjafton te shkruani titullin apo qofte edhe fjale kyce tek Kerko ne kete forum per te pare nese ekziston nje teme e njejte apo e ngjashme me tuajen.

----------


## AlbaneZ

Une do ta besoj atehere kur ta perjetoj !

----------


## Baptist

*Çfarë mendoni:a egziston jeta pas vdekjes?* 

Kjo eshte si te kesh pyetur -a punon makina e prishur? 

Vdekja eshte e pakufishme si asgjeja; Nuk ka fund te mbramte te saj; Prandaj, pas saj nuk mund te kete tjeter, pos asaj vet, e qe shtrihet ne pakufi te perjetshem... 

Cfare gjindet pas infinitit? 
-Asgje! Vazhdon infiniti...

Pyetja qe permban fjale me kuptimin "...pas vdekjes". Eshte e palogjikshme. E pamundur. Ajo mund te qendroje vetem gjuhesisht, por jo edhe kuptimisht. 

-Kur kryhet vdekja? Ku e ka fundin ajo qe te mund te dijme a mund te kete dicka pas saj? Nje ckadoqofte se jo jete? 
Askund!

Pyetja eshte absurd. Nuk ka pergjegje ne pyetje invalide. Pergjegja ne keso pyetje eshte si ajo e kalkulatorit kur i kerkon nje operacion te pamundur:  "E" e kthyer mbrapesht; Asgje!

----------


## xfiles

Dakord me Baptist, 
do ishte mire te riformulohej pyetja , a vazhdon te ekzistojne ndergjegja pas vdekjes fizike?

Po keto tema jane diskutuar prere e terthore tek Filozofi-Psikologji-Sociologji.

----------


## AlbaneZ

> Po keto tema jane diskutuar prere e terthore tek Filozofi-Psikologji-Sociologji.




Me thuaj nje teme qe nuk eshte bere e tille ?!

----------


## naim_kobe08

Jeta Pas vdekjes egziston ne qoftese nuk egziston ska kuptim as kjo jete qe e jetojm tashti,..., per kete pergjigje gjan me mire ne literaturat fetare sidomos ne Kuranin famelart per ata qe besojn e per ata qe sbesojn padyshim se jeten pas vdekjes do ta perjetojn po do te jete von pendimi i tyre per mosbesimin e shfaqur,

P.S jeta pas vdekjes ekziston, kshtu qe kushdo le ta besoj kushdo le ta mohoj eshte e drejte e tij, secili njeri eshte peng i vepres se vet

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Kur ta provoj do tju them po mu dha mundesia...Cya.

----------


## ARNOLD_7777

Po eshte e vertet qe eksizton.

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> Po eshte e vertet qe eksizton.


Hahahahahahha te befsha gopen po ti nga e di apo ke lexuar Revisten Kulla E Rojes  :perqeshje: 

Sa per temen me mire mos flas fare sesa tja fus kote kur ne te vertete asgje si dihet se cka mbas vdekjes.

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Pyetje pa vend kjo nuk dickotohet edhe nuk duhet te bejm kesi pyetje. Kjo eshte sikurse 1+1=2 edhe nuk dikutohet. Pra ekziston jeta pas vdekjes.

Ekzistojn disa etapate jetes se njeriut.

1 Jeta ne barkun e nenes
2 Jeta ne kete Bote
3 Jeta pas vendekjes (Jeta ne varreza) dhe
4 Jeta pas vdekjes, varrezave dhe dites se gjykimit ( Jeta e AHIRETIT ose amshueshmeri )

----------


## Apollyon

Se di, ama besoj se duhet te egzistoje, se fundja ca u pa? Per cfar po jetojme? Po kjo te pakten na mban me shprese, edhe pse skemi asgje te sigurte, vetem shpresojm qe do kete jete pas vdekjes, edhe un hy nder ato tipa qe besoj se do kete jete pas vdekjes, ndoshta ne nje trup tjeter, kushedi se ku. 
Thjeshte shprese asgje me shume.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Besoj se egziston. Ne mos qofte ajo qe thuhet ne Kuran e Bibel (parajsa, ferri), me siguri qe egziston ne ndonje forme tjeter qe per ne eshte e pakonceptueshme. Besoj ne egzistencen e shpirtit si nje energji e pashuajtshme, qe transfromohet nga nje forme ne nje tjeter duke konservuar ne brendesi te tij forcen e madhe te jetes, te levizjes, veprimit te lire e te cdo aktiviteti tjeter qe kushtezon forte egzistencen universale dhe infinite te saj. Teper filozofike si ceshtje e?!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SNIPER 79

nuk ekzisto per mua
per te tjeret ndoshta ekzisto
futini nji plum vetes se mase e gjeni pergjigjen :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sam1r

> Besoj se egziston. Ne mos qofte ajo qe thuhet ne Kuran e Bibel (parajsa, ferri), me siguri qe egziston ne ndonje forme tjeter qe per ne eshte e pakonceptueshme. Besoj ne egzistencen e shpirtit si nje energji e pashuajtshme, qe transfromohet nga nje forme ne nje tjeter duke konservuar ne brendesi te tij forcen e madhe te jetes, te levizjes, veprimit te lire e te cdo aktiviteti tjeter qe kushtezon forte egzistencen universale dhe infinite te saj. Teper filozofike si ceshtje e?!


*Pajtohem plotesisht...
Copy-Paste...*

----------


## tani27

ata qe besojn se ka jet mbas vdekjes ..........
mos ngateroni gjerat , doni  ose shpresoni qe te ket jet mbas vdekjes se keni frike nga vdekja ..
nuk ka asnje prove qe ka jet mbas vdekjes 

UNE mendoj se shpirti vdes me kufomen .sorrrrrrrrry
hope i am wrong

----------


## Dorontina

Çfarë mendoni:a egziston jeta pas vdekjes? 
----------------
sipas shum gjerave qe kam lexu dhe ndegju shum specialist per ket temê, jete pas vdjekjes nuk ka , por *reakarnim* ka domth siq thon shum fé shpirti del nga njeriu e hindianet thojn kur del shpirti menjiher hyn ne nji lindje te re , une e besoj ker version .

Po si spjegohet tani kur ndodh qe ne ndonji shtepi shpirti paraqitet shpesh disa njerve te familes ? 

pra konkluzion, *trupi ves e shpirti jetojn ....*

----------


## Milkway

Mbasi nuk ka ardhur askush te na tregoj se a ka jete mbas kesaj qe po jetojme ateher varet prej teje ne qka beson a po jo.
Sipas besimtarve jeta mbas vdekjes egziston , sipas jo besimtarve nuk egziston dhe nese je neutral te dy palet kan te drejt sepse nuk eshte vertetuar.
Une besoj se ka jete mbas vdekjes.

----------


## best_of_lifee

"i vetem,100% per veten,nje i vetem dhe tek"
E.A POE

----------


## rolling

jo edhe shfrytezojeni kete jete qe e keni se sa per jeten tjeter keni per te deshtuar

----------


## RaPSouL

Ka jete para vdekjes, pse mos te kete edhe pas saj?


 :shkelje syri:

----------

